# Shiawassee conditions



## 3shotmike (Sep 30, 2008)

How are the conditions at Shiawassee? Has the ice broke up any with the slightly warmer temps? On vacation as of tomorrow and want to get a couple hunts in. 

On a side note, how are the conditions at FP and Nayanquing ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

No ice.


----------



## OhBilly (Sep 13, 2012)

No ice at N.P.. Went solo this morning. Took 4 ducks and a goose


----------



## 3shotmike (Sep 30, 2008)

OhBilly said:


> No ice at N.P.. Went solo this morning. Took 4 ducks and a goose


That’s a great morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Hunted there today off prior and no ice.


----------



## 3shotmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Socks said:


> Hunted there today off prior and no ice.


Any ducks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_62146_62150-293921--,00.html

All the managed units post their refuge counts. You can look there for how many ducks are around.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

GR


Ash said:


> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_62146_62150-293921--,00.html
> 
> All the managed units post their refuge counts. You can look there for how many ducks are around.


GREAT REPLY , No Cyber scouting!!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

pics from last 2 days. no ice. ducks? well, your not gonna shoot them from your couch.

yesterday








today


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

I would of totally expected Shiawassee to have a far greater kill count then NP or FP


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

bheary said:


> I would of totally expected Shiawassee to have a far greater kill count then NP or FP


Why FP? FP has far more hunters. They should naturally kill more birds. I don’t believe anyone comes close to Harsens though.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

curious what the kill per hunter trip equals out to this year compared to the other areas.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

if i remember right in 2006 or so, harsens killed like 12 or 13k birds...and shiawassee was around 9 or 10k.

a real good season for us will be around 6-8k. last few years have been horrible...but so has all of michigan..not just us. migration was fast and short those years or after season.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> curious what the kill per hunter trip equals out to this year compared to the other areas.


As of now Harsens is leading the way with Ducks per hunter. I know Shi is doing better than FP in that regard. NQP is doing pretty good with birds per hunter as well.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

All dependent on the ability to have/hold enough water I suppose. I think the total harvest is more impressive considering the area size difference between the areas.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Going to try hunting Shi on my own this weekend. Times I have gone in the past were with individuals that have intimate knowledge of the area. So not expecting a whole lot, other than a much needed learning experience if I am going to try to hunt it more. Got to pay your dues.

Good luck to everyone this weekend!


----------



## 3shotmike (Sep 30, 2008)

greatprohunter said:


> GR
> 
> GREAT REPLY , No Cyber scouting!!!


How did asking if he shot any ducks turn into cyber scouting?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3shotmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Ash said:


> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_62146_62150-293921--,00.html
> 
> All the managed units post their refuge counts. You can look there for how many ducks are around.


Quite aware of the refuge counts online. Wasn’t asking if there were ducks at Shiawassee. I was asking if he shot any ducks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3shotmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> pics from last 2 days. no ice. ducks? well, your not gonna shoot them from your couch.
> 
> yesterday
> View attachment 281309
> ...


You are right! Didn’t shoot any yesterday at Nayanquing from my couch. Had to paddle out to the flooded corn and stand in the cold ass water

Definitely won’t shoot any Saturday at Shiawassee or Sunday at fish point or Monday Tuesday or Wednesday next week either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

3shotmike said:


> Quite aware of the refuge counts online. Wasn’t asking if there were ducks at Shiawassee. I was asking if he shot any ducks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I missread your post. Thought you were asking how many ducks in the area.


----------

